# Zywiolak



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

I am posting this so that this rare jewel is not forgotten. If you like medieval or folk music, you may like it. The first band was called *ich troLe* and disbanded in 2004. The other band is called *Zywiolak* and is currently active - hopefully they will gain recognition. I was surprised to see something based on Slavic mythology. As far as I am concerned, I think it is absolutely amazing. How about you?


----------

